# PCGH-Leserwahl 2020: PC-Hardware, Hersteller und Spiel des Jahres - jetzt abstimmen!



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Leserwahl 2020: PC-Hardware, Hersteller und Spiel des Jahres - jetzt abstimmen!*

						Seit dem Bestehen von PC Games Hardware suchen wir jedes Jahr die beliebtesten Hersteller und die besten Produkte - das spannende Jahr 2020 bildet natürlich keine Ausnahme. Machen Sie mit bei der PCGH-Leserwahl 2020 und wählen Sie Ihre Favoriten! Die Redaktion hat bereits eine Vorauswahl getroffen, Sie müssen lediglich abstimmen, wer in Ihrer Gunst in Front liegt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Leserwahl 2020: PC-Hardware, Hersteller und Spiel des Jahres - jetzt abstimmen!*


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Dezember 2020)

Habe mal teilgenommen, obwohl ich bei manchen Kategorien nicht so genau was ich wählen sollte, die Auswahl ist bei manchen Kategorien echt gross. Dafür ist für jeden eine Antwortmöglichkeit dabei


----------



## clown44 (25. Dezember 2020)

Soooo, ich habe auch mal mitgemacht.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Dezember 2020)

Perfekt! Schickt das gerne rum, denn je mehr Stimmen, desto "genauer" das Ergebnis. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Downsampler (29. Dezember 2020)

...und Teilgenommen!


----------



## Anthropos (29. Dezember 2020)

Ebenso.


----------



## floppyexe (29. Dezember 2020)

SurveyMonkey: Das beliebte Tool für Online-Umfragen
					

Mit SurveyMonkey bringen Sie Ihr Unternehmen auf Kurs: Erfassen Sie über unser Online-Umfragetool die Stimmen und Meinungen der Menschen.




					www.surveymonkey.de
				



Coockie nur zustimmen? Nix gibts.


----------



## Soli (30. Dezember 2020)

floppyexe schrieb:


> SurveyMonkey: Das beliebte Tool für Online-Umfragen
> 
> 
> Mit SurveyMonkey bringen Sie Ihr Unternehmen auf Kurs: Erfassen Sie über unser Online-Umfragetool die Stimmen und Meinungen der Menschen.
> ...


Muss man ja auch nicht, da es erst nach der Abstimmung verlangt wird.


----------



## KaterTom (31. Dezember 2020)

Das es RDR 2 nicht in die "Top Gameplay" Auswahl geschafft hat wundert mich doch sehr!
So Leute und jetzt guten Rutsch!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. Dezember 2020)

RDR2 erschien bereits im November 2019. 

... und belegte bei den zwei Spiele-Kategorien je Platz 3: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/PC-Games-Hardware-Brands-18366/Specials/PCGH-Leserwahl-2019-1340713/

Have a good slide!
Raff


----------



## KaterTom (1. Januar 2021)

Stimmt.  

Gesundes Neues! Kann nur besser werden dieses Jahr!


----------



## Ein_Freund (2. Januar 2021)

Bin gespannt ob ich bei den großen Kategorien ein paar Treppchen-Platzierungen habe... 
Muss auch gestehen das ich nicht unbedingt auf die Produkte dieses Jahres sondern eher der letzten halben Dekade eingegangen bin und nur bei den Grafikkarten mal nochmal etwas drüber geguckt habe, das nicht eine komplette Schnitzer Generation dabei war ^^ Sonst hatte ich dies wirklich streng bewertet.


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (4. Januar 2021)

Meiner Ansicht nach, hat kein PC Hardwarehersteller für 2020 diesen Titel verdient. Großspurige Ankündigungen, kaum was Lieferbar, dafür mit Werbung / bezahlten Tests die Kundschaft noch anheizen, Mondpreise, die Akzeptanz von Scalpern, kein Erklärungen / Aussagens seitens der Hersteller. Der Kunde wurde 2020 komplett im Regen stehen gelassen.

Bei soviel Unfähigkeit und Arroganz passt der Titel "Versager des Jahres" wesentlich besser. Da nehmen sich die ganzen Konzerne nicht viel...

Meine 0,02€


----------



## I3uschi (5. Januar 2021)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Habe mal teilgenommen, obwohl ich bei manchen Kategorien nicht so genau was ich wählen sollte, die Auswahl ist bei manchen Kategorien echt gross. Dafür ist für jeden eine Antwortmöglichkeit dabei



Sehe ich auch so. Hab auch teil genommen.
Aber manche Fragen halt... Wie war das? Bester komplett-PC oder Fertig-PC!? Was zum Henker soll das überhaupt sein?


----------



## Manner1a (6. Januar 2021)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Das es RDR 2 nicht in die "Top Gameplay" Auswahl geschafft hat wundert mich doch sehr!
> So Leute und jetzt guten Rutsch!


Ja, das konnte nur passieren, weil Gronkh sein Pferd gerne mit dem Feuer spielt und mitten im Gespräch beim  automatischen Reiten knallte  ein Gespann aus Gronkh und Pferd gegen den Anfang einer Brücke.
Die Frage, ob Arthur schon mal Spaghetti probiert hat, brachte ihn völlig aus dem Konzept.

An der Umfrage habe ich auch teilgenommen.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Januar 2021)

Die Prozessor Auswahl ist leider etwas komisch. Man darf ARM auswählen aber in der Überschrift steht x86. Dafür steht Apple mit dem M1 nicht zur Auswahl.
Und war das eigentlich Torsten der Bloodlines 2 in die Most Wanted Auswahl geschummelt hat?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Januar 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Prozessor Auswahl ist leider etwas komisch. Man darf ARM auswählen aber in der Überschrift steht x86. Dafür steht Apple mit dem M1 nicht zur Auswahl.


Guter Punkt, aber leider zu spät für die aktuelle Umfrage, beherzigen wir Ende 2021. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Pu244 (6. Januar 2021)

Beim Thema Effizienz fand ich es komisch, dass Seasonic nur mit dem PX 500 und nicht dem TX 700 vertreten ist.


----------



## cryon1c (7. Januar 2021)

Gute Auswahl, insgesamt ordentlich, mir aber zu generisch. 
KomplettPC und Custom-WaKü in einer Umfrage passt eher selten zusammen - unterschiedliche Käuferschichten xD


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Januar 2021)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Gute Auswahl, insgesamt ordentlich, mir aber zu generisch.
> KomplettPC und Custom-WaKü in einer Umfrage passt eher selten zusammen - unterschiedliche Käuferschichten xD


Das ist durchaus gewollt - jeder, der möchte, soll abstimmen (und Kategorien bei Bedarf auslassen) können. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## cryon1c (7. Januar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das ist durchaus gewollt - jeder, der möchte, soll abstimmen (und Kategorien bei Bedarf auslassen) können.
> 
> MfG
> Raff


Mehrere und mehr detalliertere Umfragen sind nicht geplant?
WaKü ist ein komplexes Thema wie man weiß. Ich würde da gerne wenigstens einen Top und einen Flop wählen können, bei anderen Herstellern und Bereichen ebenfalls


----------



## hRy1337 (10. Januar 2021)

*Diese Umfrage ist derzeit geschlossen. Wenden Sie sich an den Autor dieser Umfrage, um weitere Hilfe zu erhalten.*


----------



## BikeRider (11. Januar 2021)

hRy1337 schrieb:


> *Diese Umfrage ist derzeit geschlossen. Wenden Sie sich an den Autor dieser Umfrage, um weitere Hilfe zu erhalten.*


Bei mir gehts. 
Ein Nachbar hat schon fünf mal mitgemacht.


----------



## JackA (11. Januar 2021)

RTX 3060 TI und RTX 3070 im Preis-Leistungstipp... ja moin!
Da weiß man ja garnicht welche man wählen soll, so günstig und gut verfügbar wie die sind.


----------



## MOD6699 (11. Januar 2021)

JackA schrieb:


> RTX 3060 TI und RTX 3070 im Preis-Leistungstipp... ja moin!
> Da weiß man ja garnicht welche man wählen soll, so günstig und gut verfügbar wie die sind.



Naja eine "haha ich warte noch ab und kauf mir dann für den halben Preis ne AMD mit 16 GB VRAM" 950 Euro AMD Karte wirds da nicht reinschaffen ...


----------



## SaPass (11. Januar 2021)

Ich vermisse etwas Hades beim Top Gameplay.


----------



## Fafafin (11. Januar 2021)

Umfrage funktioniert nicht unter Firefox v84.0.2 64Bit, aber unter Chrome läuft es auf dem gleichen PC.
Euer Äffchen hat einen Fehler: Dubaro gibt es zweimal zur Auswahl bei Frage 22.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Januar 2021)

Fafafin schrieb:


> Umfrage funktioniert nicht unter Firefox v84.0.2 64Bit, aber unter Chrome läuft es auf dem gleichen PC.


Bei mir schon.
Hast Du irgendwelche restriktive Add-Ons im Firefox aktiviert?


----------



## Fafafin (11. Januar 2021)

OK, dann liegt es wohl daran. Aber dank Chrome habe ich es ja geschafft.


----------



## kmf (11. Januar 2021)

Werde mich dieses Jahr nicht an der Umfrage beteiligen. Stimme nicht ab für Produkte, die so gut wie nicht lieferbar sind und wenn zu Mondpreisen verkauft werden.  Nee, habt ihr sie noch alle?


----------



## cryon1c (12. Januar 2021)

kmf schrieb:


> Werde mich dieses Jahr nicht an der Umfrage beteiligen. Stimme nicht ab für Produkte, die so gut wie nicht lieferbar sind und wenn zu Mondpreisen verkauft werden.  Nee, habt ihr sie noch alle?


Leicht über dem UVP wegen der gestiegenen Nachfrage - so heißt das. Mondpreise wären was anderes. Produkte sind verfügbar, sonst hätte nicht das halbe Forum schon ne neue CPU und GPU. Mich eingeschlossen. 
Nur weil die Produkte nicht wie Blei in den Regalen liegen, kann man nicht meckern.
Wir leben in einer Zeit wo man nicht weiter als 15km vom Wohnort weg darf, wo es verboten ist sich mit Freunden zu treffen und wo alles und jeder sich irgendwie Unterhaltungseletronik holt weil das ist noch das einzige was nicht verboten ist!
Da kann man eigentlich erwarten das so was passiert.
Das bleibt auch so lange uns die Politik nicht erlaubt das Geld für Urlaub, Freunde, Konzerte und alles andere auszugeben.


----------



## kmf (12. Januar 2021)

^^ leicht über UVP?  Hast mal in die Preislisten der einschlägigen IT-Händler (Alternate, Mindfactory, Notebooksbilliger, Amazon) geschaut? Ich hätte gerne eine 6800XT zum UVP oder leicht darüber - max50€. Besorg mir eine, dann red ich wieder mit dir.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. Januar 2021)

Du kannst auch einfach Fragen überspringen. Davon ab kann man Dinge auch gut oder schlecht finden, wenn man sie nicht kauft. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Acgira (15. Januar 2021)

Für meinen Gefühl hab ich viel zu wenig Ahnung - in irgendeiner Weise das richtige anzukreuzen. Und hab noch nicht einmal zu den meisten Punkten ein Gefühl für welchen Hersteller ich mich entscheiden sollte. Und dieses zu erarbeiten würde Wochen in Anspruch nehmen und für eine reflexartige Auswahl bin viel zu unspontan bei solchen Fragen. Wie stets und jedes Jahr halte ich mich also raus. Fast für jedes neue Teil, was ich neu kaufe, überlege ich monate lang und wäge ab und bin am Ende doch unsicher. 

Und dann kauft man ja das, was verfügbar ist und dass entspricht nicht immer dem, was man gerne haben wollen würde. Manchmal siegt auch die Vernunft . Aus dem ganzen Murks dann den besten Hersteller herauszufiltern..., nein den besten Hersteller kenn ich nicht.


----------



## Manner1a (15. Januar 2021)

@PCGH_Raff

Ja, Gott sei Dank.


----------



## Ballteborn (17. Januar 2021)

P/L Verhältnis ist keine rtx 3080 angeführt, dafür eine 6800? Lol


----------

